# Cannot telnet to my 2Wire router



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

I have a 2Wire 2701HG-T router but everytime I try to do a telnet I get the following error:

telnet 192.168.1.254

Connecting To 192.168.1.254...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

I already opened the port on the router and still cannot connect.

I even disabled Windows Firewall and configured the router as DMZ and still cannot connect.

My ISP told me they are able to telnet their router and that there should be something wrong with my configuration so I assume that these routers CAN be telnetted.

Anyone knows what may be happening?

Thanks


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Ok I just spoke with a 2Wire person and first of all he did not even know what telnet was.

After giving him a brief explanation he told me the only way to get into the router is through a browser window and that telnet is NOT supported on 2Wire routers.

Who should I believe?

I'm now confused.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you can't telnet to it, I'd probably believe the person that told you it didn't have that connectivity. :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Use a browser. I work for an ISP and I've never heard of telnet access to a router either.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

The thing is that I want to configure wake on lan over the internet and I was told I need to add some entries to the ARP list.

These are some of the commands I was told to add:

* Connect to your modem trough CLI (open a DOS prompt and type 'telnet 192.168.1.254', type username and password (by default username=Administrator and no password)) 

* ll in the following following command in the CLI to set up the Ethernet Broadcast address for the IP address you wish to use and press <enter>: 

:ip arpadd intf=LocalNetwork ip=192.168.1.xxx hwaddr=FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
:saveall

This can be done on thomson routers so my next bet will be to ask my ISP to switch from 2Wire to Thomson as they use both.


----------

